# What's the best dry dog food for my 8 yeard old female King Charles?



## Happy808 (Aug 4, 2011)

Aloha,

I am looking for some recommendations on the best choice of dried dog food, for my 8 year old King Charles. She is currently eating Merrick's senior melody dog food. She is close to 9 year's old and semi active and weight is around 20lbs. We go for walks 3-4 times a week for 30mins. Daily she would go outside the yard chasing birds for at least 5-10 min day. In the house she would fiddle around with some of her toys for around 5-10 mins a day. But except these activities she would be sleeping our resting most of the day. I am unable to take her for walks everyday as my schedule is tight. I am thinking I should make time for her to go out at least everyday.


I been looking carefully at some Grain free diets. I read, for smaller dog's like mine, they may not react well to some of the major brand's of grain free foods. So far I haven't tried any but I was planning on mixing Orjin senior food, with the Merrick's senior my dog currently eats. My dog is a little older as well so I'm not sure how here intestinal system will react to high protein diet. Would it be odd to buy two brand's of dog food and mix them to make your own special blend? Based on my dog's description/ activity what would be the best choice of dried dog food? I appreciate any feedback.

Mahalo.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

No need to feed senior food, just reduce the amount of a regular food. Senior food is usually more expensive and not as good. They lower the protein level and raise the carb levels. Older dogs need more protein, because they cannot process protein as efficiently, as when they were younger. You could mix foods if you like, but your not going to get any benefit out of it. What I suggest you do is rotate foods. Every bag change to a new formula. Orijen is a top food. If you feed it, make sure you reduce the amount. You don't need to feed as much, because it contains more meat and less carbs. For your dog I would start at 3/4 cup a day and adjust as needed. You don't want to go by the chart on the bag, it's overkill. You want your dog to be on the skinny side, where you can easily feel there ribs and see there waistline. This is especially important for older dogs;0) Here's a site to get you started on dog foods.

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi! Don't you just love Cavaliers!!!! Anyway, lol, I am feeding mine premade raw from Nature's Variety and Primal but I do give them kibble for treats. I use a few different ones.....I use NV Instinct and currently they are eating NOW! Small Breed. Both are grainfree. I actually love the NOW! because it is a moderate protein (28%) and uses non-rendered meats. It is made by Petcurean, which is a Canadian company like Champion (makers of Orijen/Acana). Check 'em out....Petcurean Pet Nutrition. Oh, btw, mine are not active at all. Stella, my blenheim, is 10.5 years old and Hazel, my black & tan, is 4 years old.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

As long as people are throwing out kibble suggestions for an 8 yr. old 20 lb. dog, I'll give my recommendations.

No need to feed "senior" foods which often are marketing strategies. You have a fairly non-active and not all that old of a dog. Take a look at Canine Caviar Chicken and Pearl Millet Adult formula. It uses dehydrated chicken (less processed than "meals") and millet (non-gluten). It has a 91-93% digestibility rating. It has a fairly simple ingredient list and should be easy to transition to. 

Chicken And Pearl Millet Adult


----------

